# Danske Bank appeals Ombudsman Tracker decision to the High Court



## Brendan Burgess (7 Aug 2020)

From the introduction to the Ombudsman's Digest of Decisions

Four decisions issued between January and May 2020 were under appeal to the High Court at the time of publication in August 2020. These involve:

An appeal by a financial service provider against a direction to that provider to reinstate benefit payments to a complainant under an income protection policy.

An appeal by a complainant against a decision not to uphold a complaint in respect of the  refusal by the provider to pay a claim under a travel insurance policy.

* An appeal by a financial service provider against a direction to restore a tracker mortgage interest rate to the complainants’ mortgage loan account. *

An appeal by a financial service provider against a decision directing the admission of the complainant’s claim for assessment under a professional indemnity insurance policy.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Aug 2020)

Here are the cases against the Ombudsman launched in 2020 

2020 10 MCA   ACC INVESTMENT LTD -V- FINANCIAL SERVICES AND PENSIONS OMBUDSMAN

2020 12 MCA   LIBERTY CORPORATE CAPITAL LTD [FOR AND ON BEHALF -V- FINANCIAL SERVICES AND PENSIONS OMBUDSMAN

*2020 121 MCA   DANSKE BANK AS -V- FINANCIAL SERVICES AND PENSIONS OMBUDSMAN*


2020 49 MCA   UTMOST PANEUROPE DAC -V- FINANCIAL SERVICES AND PENSIONS OMBUDSMAN

2020 107 MCA   LIBERTY MUTUAL INSURANCE EUROPE SE T/A LIBERTY -V- FINANCIAL SERVICES AND PENSIONS OMBUDSMAN

2020 43 MCA    MURPHY -V- FINANCIAL SERVICES AND PENSIONS OMBUDSMAN


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Aug 2020)

I presume if it was for an amount of compensation, they wouldn't have bothered appealing it.

So I assume it was a systemic issue which they would have to apply to all other customers in the same cohort.

Brendan


----------



## Johnno75 (16 Aug 2020)

Danske Bank to challenge ombudsman's tracker mortgage decision
					

Danske Bank is challenging the financial services ombudsman in the High Court after he ordered it to restore a tracker mortgage, writes Niall Brady. The decisio




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------

